# A Lake containing Tiger Trout 8 miles W of Woodruff



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Fatbass, Nibble Nuts and I went out to Birch Creek today. I know there are those who don't consider the lake to be public, but I checked with the county and the DWR and come to find out it is. Plus, all three of us have known about the lake long before any untimely admissions from either forum and it's not super special or secret to any of us, so we're just gonna tell you where we were at. Plus, there were at least 15 other people there today, so maybe Birch Creek truly isn't a seceret.

Anyway, it was cold as hell when we got there and the fish were a bit sluggish. Nuts soon hooked into the first fish of the day. Fatbass took that picture and will post it later. Fatbass hooked up next with a nice looking female. Here she is...[attachment=3:3f0hkprd]FatbassTiger.jpg[/attachment:3f0hkprd]
I was the next one to hook up, and here is the photo.[attachment=2:3f0hkprd]J-bassTiger.jpg[/attachment:3f0hkprd]

Nuts then hooked up again with a tiger, but it flipped of his lure, landed on shore, and splashed back in the water, so no photo.

To re-cap the action, Nuts was using a white tube jig tipped with a worm up to this point, and I was using a minnow. Fatbass can explain his setup later, if he wants.

I then proceeded to hook up with two more fish in a row. The first of the two was a way nice looking male who streched the tape at 20.5". He is my best Tiger to date and was quite a beauty. Fatbass has a pic and will post it later. The second of the two was a pretty female, who I just released without a picture.

The final fish of the day was also caught using a minnow by Nuts. This SOB was a hog!!! It measured in at just over 25"!!! It put up one hell of a good fight too. We let 'er go and headed back for the truck as the sun was setting and the temperature was dropping. Here's a couple of pictures of the beast.[attachment=1:3f0hkprd]Thebeast.jpg[/attachment:3f0hkprd][attachment=0:3f0hkprd]Thebeast1.jpg[/attachment:3f0hkprd]
All in all, it was a helluva nice day out on the lake. We missed several more fish, but landed a total of seven. The scenery was beautiful, the company was second to none, and we walked away with two trout over twenty inches. You can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

It was a great day. I was great to land my first tigers. Fatbass is a kickass guy. Glad I got to meet him. J-bass, I think the screen on your phone's camera has become warped, everything look disproportionate, but at least it takes pics.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

NICE FISH wow, great report... cheers!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job guys. Glad you enjoyed it. I was one of the sukkaz that had to work today.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

That sucks that you had to work man!!! You really got a bum deal on that one. Hope you get out and slay 'em tomorrow though.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nope. I'm on baby patrol while my wife helps her family move. Gotta wait until Sunday. I was thinking about going there, but I'm really not sure. I may want to stay a little closer to home.

That hawg was a hungry one, eh? Nice job.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nope. I'm on baby patrol while my wife helps her family move. Gotta wait until Sunday. I was thinking about going there, but I'm really not sure. I may want to stay a little closer to home.
> 
> That hawg was a hungry one, eh? Nice job.


Baby patrol huh? Well, that comes with the territory I guess. I would recommend Birch Creek. It was a little slow, and waaaaay friggin cold, but we hooked into some good ones. I'll tell ya, we hooked four trout off of minnows, and every single one was hooked in the mouth, the treble hook popped out nice and easily, and they were all released, so that was good.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like a great time i have never caught a tiger trout O|* they put them in Panguitch lake and I live pretty close to there so maybe there is hope yet.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

fatbass said:


> More to come tomorrow if anyone cares. _(O)_


I care, you likeminded, crazy a$$ fool!!! 8)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

J-bass I think I caught the same tiger trout there with the wierd lookin jaw... Ill upload a pic of it later, they look quite simlilar if not the same.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice report... That 25"r's a hawg!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not sure about the 'tone' of this thread... :roll: 

I can obviously read the report and say congrats to some fine fish...but the 'tone' seems to have a 'in your face ' sort of an attitude....kind of 'I can flaunt what a want' atmosphere. 

To me it seems you guy's are reporting this just to prove a point !!...Yeah, we've all known about the place, I fished it 15 years ago. The DWR told me earlier this year about the size of the Tiger's. but, being a special place to some of our forum members, I chose not to say anything public about it.

I've held back on my 'fishing reports' lately, and will continue to do so..I don't like my fishing area's 'Shoved in my face' !!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice report guys, I'm surprised there's still that much water this late in the year. They used to really draw it down in the summer which led to unhealthy fish and fishing pressure was always heavy for such a small place. Do you know if they put TT in Woodruff too? It's just around the corner.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

From the stocking reports, they've left Woodruff alone for years. I wouldn't imagine that there are any tigers in there...Different drainage too, so they wouldn't have swum downstream to it.

Also, I understand that there's a "conservation pool" at BC that water users are not allowed to draw into. That's a minimum surface acreage of 400 and less than 1/5 of capacity. I don't think that it's quite reached that level, but it is very low.

...And for the record:

Any "secrets" about this reservoir have been out of the bag for long enough, so I can't say I'm offended that it was reported. In fact, I almost feel like a weight has been lifted off of my shoulders. There are a lot of people "out there" that know of it and they probably would rather not see the name posted on fishing reports, but that's the way the fish swims.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrat on the hog. Fatbass has anyone ever told you that you look Exactly like Ryan Dunn off of the hit telivison show *"Jackass".*


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> I'm not sure about the 'tone' of this thread... :roll:
> 
> I can obviously read the report and say congrats to some fine fish...but the 'tone' seems to have a 'in your face ' sort of an attitude....kind of 'I can flaunt what a want' atmosphere.
> 
> ...


I am sorry you feel that way .45. I hope I have not offended you at all. I almost never have a camera on me, so I rarely will make the original post of a fishing trip. I was assuming that it was understood that nobody held to any pretense anymore that this place is secret, so we assumed we would just state where we went. I am sorry you feel you cannot speak of your fishing trips on a fishing forum. That is what this type of site is intended for and I always enjoy hearing and seeing reports of people's trips, especially when pics are included. People like me should have no impact on trout fisheries because I am a bass fisher and only seek trout in the down season for bass, which is late fall and winter. If you post pics of a spot without revealing where it is, I would never mention where it was either if I knew the location. I never have. I never did so with BC, but this place has been hashed so much on here it would seem silly to try and keep it a secret. So, sorry if I have came across to you in the wrong manner.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Fatbass, I am glad to hear you were able to have fun even if me and J-bass are only 26/27. We thought you were in your thirties but it is cool either way. I love fishing and will go with anyone on here as long as they are 21 years or older. I was hoping things wouldn't seem ackward for you. I am glad we got to fish and take J-bass along, it is hard for me to leave my brother behind when he asks if I want to fish, so I figured you'd be cool with it if he went with, plus his truck has plenty of room. Hope to fish again with you.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there anything to be gained from filling out the catch and release record forms?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on some great fish, thank for the pics....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Is there anything to be gained from filling out the catch and release record forms?


Only if you've got witnesses and indisputable photographic evidence with a tape.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Fatbass, I am glad to hear you were able to have fun even if me and J-bass are only 26/27. We thought you were in your thirties but it is cool either way. I love fishing and will go with anyone on here as long as they are 21 years or older. I was hoping things wouldn't seem ackward for you. I am glad we got to fish and take J-bass along, it is hard for me to leave my brother behind when he asks if I want to fish, so I figured you'd be cool with it if he went with, plus his truck has plenty of room. Hope to fish again with you.
> ...


You got yourself a deal!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

wow :shock: nice job on the fish guys. those fish are hogs. looks like you had a good time. i have never had good luck at that spot but apparently you guys really know how to fish that spot. i wish i could have gone their this weekend and now i really wish i was able to.

.45, it only has that tone if you let it get to you. people have their right to do whatever they want, and if he wants to post nice fish that is awesome and more power to them. if they are doing it in the 'in your face' tone, that is his problem. either way the pics are nice. who cares about what other people post.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Fatbass, I am glad to hear you were able to have fun even if me and J-bass are only 26/27. We thought you were in your thirties but it is cool either way. I love fishing and will go with anyone on here as long as they are 21 years or older. I was hoping things wouldn't seem ackward for you. I am glad we got to fish and take J-bass along, it is hard for me to leave my brother behind when he asks if I want to fish, so I figured you'd be cool with it if he went with, plus his truck has plenty of room. Hope to fish again with you.


You guys should consider scofield next sunday. The ice should be good to go and hopefully the fish cooperate. If anything, it is a good excuse to get out and have a drink!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time despite a frozen mustache and a few snotcycles. Thanks for the report and the pics. It is always fun to hear about a trip and see some pics, to hear a good story and see some good pics makes me feel like I had a part in the trip too. My dad tells me stories of Birch Creek how they use to go there in the 60's and catch mountains of fish. Keep those reports coming!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, it seems that some are slightly offended about the style in which I presented this thread. It wasn't meant to be "in your face", because that's not really my style. I was just trying to poke fun at the situation, and not at any idividual/individuals. We had talked about weather or not to keep the location a secret, but after two secret Birch Creek posts that ended up being total fiascos, and probably exposed the lake more than anything else could have, we thought it a waste of time to try it a 3rd time. So to any who took it the wrong way, especially .45 who seemed the most angered about it all, I apologize and hope this clears up any confusion. I've never held back where I fish and what I do to catch 'em on this site, and I didn't feel I should for this trip either.



ScottyP said:


> You guys should consider scofield next sunday. The ice should be good to go and hopefully the fish cooperate. If anything, it is a good excuse to get out and have a drink!


I hear you on that man!!! If you want, you should come along and we could make a party of the whole thing! 

Hey Fatbass, I'm glad to hear you had a kickass time too!!! We really do need to hit the ice soon, and the way you described the awesome power and endurance of those wipers makes me wish it were spring already! Thanks for coming along bro, and we'll have to plan something soon. 8)


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

And thanks to everyone else who chimed in. It really was a fun day, and Nuts caught what would be the catch and release record Tiger in the state, so that's pretty dang hard to beat.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you had a good trip, I guess I just missed my PM for the invite huh?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Glad you had a good trip, I guess I just missed my PM for the invite huh?


Sorry bro. We figured you would be busy with the fam over Thanksgiving. Anytime you are ready to go fish, I am too. Looks like it won't be long until there is enough ice a BC, as it was forming in front of our eyes that day.


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

J-bass said:


> Well, it seems that some are slightly offended about the style in which I presented this thread. It wasn't meant to be "in your face", because that's not really my style. I was just trying to poke fun at the situation, and not at any idividual/individuals. We had talked about weather or not to keep the location a secret, but after two secret Birch Creek posts that ended up being total fiascos, and probably exposed the lake more than anything else could have, we thought it a waste of time to try it a 3rd time. So to any who took it the wrong way, especially .45 who seemed the most angered about it all, I apologize and hope this clears up any confusion. I've never held back where I fish and what I do to catch 'em on this site, and I didn't feel I should for this trip either.
> 
> [quote="J-bass":1u4wxq1n]And thanks to everyone else who chimed in. It really was a fun day, and Nuts caught what would be the catch and release record Tiger in the state, so that's pretty dang hard to beat.


[/quote:1u4wxq1n]

I to was offended by the way you presented this thread not that you mention where, But that you poked fun of the situation, As someone who fished it for years it's not funny
I don't think I took it the wrong way I just think that any mention of birch creek being a secret spot now is like beating a dead dog


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Well handsome fish, I'm sorry you fail to see the humor. I thought it was funny though, so I posted it. Let's remember that Nuts snagged what I believe was the State record C&R tiger trout, so instead of reading into whether or not you were amused with the post, maybe you should concentrate on the parts that explain how he did it. Does that make it less offensive? :twisted:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Fish! Definitely makes it worth it when it's cold like that!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

J-bass I see your humor. I laughed my a$s off and even had to show my wife your secert scofield spot post. I also understand why people can get upset when you name a certain small lake that could easily be over fished, (i.e. birch creek). For instance I've never heard of that lake, now I am going to go try it. I most likely will take my fishing buddy and my wife. If we do well my wife will tell her dad and he will tell his friends. My buddy will tell his buddies and so on, and so on. And I am just one person who read you post. Just imagine :roll: Although I appriciate the report, its possible this could affect the fishing at birch creek. So to summerize I can see how someone can get upset. But I say thanks for a new place to fish. You sound like some pretty fun dudes to go fishing with, Lets head to scofield in a couple of weeks when the Ice is safe. :wink: I mean this little lake I know of, and hey I just found out it has brown trout in it. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey !!!! When you guy's *fall* through the ice at the Super Secret Lake....send me an e-mail and I'll try to get down there and rescue you !!! 
For me it's about a two hour drive, breakfast, gas, beer and couple of pit stops...I should be there quickly in about 6 hours...hang on !!! I'll be there !!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Your friend....45


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> For instance I've never heard of that lake, now I am going to go try it. I most likely will take my fishing buddy and my wife. If we do well my wife will tell her dad and he will tell his friends. My buddy will tell his buddies and so on, and so on. And I am just one person who read you post. Just imagine :roll: Although I appriciate the report, its possible this could affect the fishing at birch creek. So to summerize I can see how someone can get upset.


So What, its a public lake, owned by all, theyve got just as much reason to fish it as you do or I do or anybody does . . . a little searching online and you find:

http://www.waterquality.utah.gov/waters ... RCHCR2.pdf

more secret lakes :

http://www.waterquality.utah.gov/watersheds/lakes.htm

if you dont want to give information about what body of water youre fishing, in my opinion, then just dont report, nobody cares to see your fish in your "super secret locations" . . .

sm


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

southernman said:


> if you dont want to give information about what body of water youre fishing, in my opinion, then just dont report, nobody cares to see your fish in your "super secret locations" . . .
> 
> That what I'm trying to say southern man, thanks for reiderating newby. :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Trust me lesson learned.... I think it will impact the amount and quality of the fishing reports we see. When somewhere is fishing well, even a known water people are going to be less likely to post a report. Believe me I know I will, although I will send full detailed reports with tons of pics via P.M.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

how do i get on your pm list ORVIS???


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

P.M. sent...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It will be interesting to hear ice fishing reports on this lake.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

southernman said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > For instance I've never heard of that lake, now I am going to go try it. I most likely will take my fishing buddy and my wife. If we do well my wife will tell her dad and he will tell his friends. My buddy will tell his buddies and so on, and so on. And I am just one person who read you post. Just imagine :roll: Although I appriciate the report, its possible this could affect the fishing at birch creek. So to summerize I can see how someone can get upset.
> ...


I'm gald I don't have any Super Secret Lakes.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

All I have are secret spots !!!   ..


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

J-bass - Looks **** I missed my chance to quote your last post , But in response I've fished there atleast 20 times this year and have caught plenty of big fish, I've heard of fish up to 26" and my biggest being 25 1/2"
My goal is to catch a 28" or better to get mounted
The whole thing about tiger trout is that there easy to catch so to get one that big the less fishing pressure the better
The reason I said I was offended Is because you said it really wasn't special to any of you
And as .45 put it a (in your face attitude) to those who think it is
I've seen alot more people this year than last and I expect I'll see alot more next year
Don't get me wrong I'm not mad at you for listing it, You guys didn't even keep them
Everyone has a right to fish it and to keep them if they want
There will always be nice fish in there because they grow fast, but I might not catch my 10 pounder there now -)O(-


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey J-Bass do you ever do anything but fishing. I noticed since you caught those first few trout a while ago You have a report all the time. Just askin :wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, I step away from here for a day and this thing is going off the wall. With the last two huge controversies over this spot, did anyone think this place was still a secret? I guess BC is a foul word on here.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hey !!!! When you guy's *fall* through the ice at the Super Secret Lake....send me an e-mail and I'll try to get down there and rescue you !!!
> For me it's about a two hour drive, breakfast, gas, beer and couple of pit stops...I should be there quickly in about 6 hours...hang on !!! I'll be there !!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Your friend....45


And when you are on your way after having too many beers, and you roll your truck, and your needing help, just yell loudly, when we get off the ice we will come to your aid in about 2 days. Hang in there, we will get there.

Your friend....Nibble Nuts


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> J-bass I see your humor. I laughed my a$s off and even had to show my wife your secert scofield spot post. I also understand why people can get upset when you name a certain small lake that could easily be over fished, (i.e. birch creek). For instance I've never heard of that lake, now I am going to go try it. I most likely will take my fishing buddy and my wife. If we do well my wife will tell her dad and he will tell his friends. My buddy will tell his buddies and so on, and so on. And I am just one person who read you post. Just imagine :roll: Although I appriciate the report, its possible this could affect the fishing at birch creek. So to summerize I can see how someone can get upset. But I say thanks for a new place to fish. You sound like some pretty fun dudes to go fishing with, Lets head to scofield in a couple of weeks when the Ice is safe. :wink: I mean this little lake I know of, and hey I just found out it has brown trout in it. :mrgreen:


You never heard of it? I am going to call BS on that. You have been around long enough, and I highly doubt you missed the last two controversial posts over BC.


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I'm not convinced that hotspotting a reservoir of BC's size will damage the fishery. A smaller pond closer to the city...maybe. BC is not hot all the time and last Friday there were 20-30 others fishing in various spots around the reservoir and we never saw anyone else catch a fish. I'll bet there are some folks that read this string and laughed because they went up there and got skunked
> I really don't want to see folks afraid to take pics and share them with us. It would be just another BS website without the stories and pics. Maybe a "Ten Commandments of posting a fishing trip"...that's too many...maybe three...the point is to be *discreet* when discussing a hot spot.
> Throw in the rules you think should be followed when posting a trip. I'm listening.


I agree, every time I see someone else I try to talk to them to see how well they know the place some know whats going on and some don't, I've seen alot of big fish taken out this summer and fall, In the spring I was catching fish I considerd to be of the first planting (tiger trout) every trip and now it's about one out of every third or fourth
As far as rules I don't think there's any problems with how it is now, If you whant to list where then go ahead if not that's fine too, 
I never said I was mad about the post I just didn't find it funny, I might be the only one who didn't But that's ok
I guess I'm old school (I'm going to be 46 next month) I don't take a digital camera with me and I wouldn't know how to post them anyway, And I usually fish by myself, so the only pic. of me holding fish are of ones I've keep
I,m takeing one in to sportsmans in riverdale of my 30 1/2 brown I caught this year I'll put it next to the 29 1/2" one I caught last year if it's still there
I really enjoy this site. and look forward to joining in more


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

A 30.5" and a 29.5 inch brown... Nice Work!!! I hope to see those pics.


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a picture at work that i"ll drop off tomarrow after work, Should be up by 4:00


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

handsomefish said:


> I have a picture at work that i"ll drop off tomarrow after work, Should be up by 4:00


Good luck with the pic's handsomefish !!!

I for one would like to put this bickering to rest....

The original post, to me, lacked 'integrety', it was like a shot in the heart! No class and no remorse for what the way it was posted...again, I felt you guy's were throwing something in my and a couple of other member's face...And then I relized it may just be a case of 'warped humor' some of us have........you guy's have it worse than I do... 8) 
Fatbass, J-bass and Nibble Nuts....I believe you all showed your 'integrity' later in the thread......all of you 'clamly' explained your feeling's and your thought's without getting all huffy and puffy and calling people names.....I admire all of you for that !!!!
I feel I 'know' Fatbass a little more than you J-bass and Nibble Nuts and I think Fatbass is a very honorable person...I like the man and hate to put a burden on our friendship. In turn, J-bass and Nibble Nuts you have said nothing but good things to me throughout the start of this new forum. Thank you !!
Now the way I read the post is.....Three knuckleheads went fishing on a cold and windy day to a lake in northern Utah, they caught some 'fine' fish and had a hell of a good time !!!
Funny thing is...I haven't fished that lake for 15 years or more. I have other places I like to fish, river's are what I like the most !! And if I get into some river fishing this weekend I will gladly post a report !! 

So, I'd really like to put to sleep. I feel I myself have insulted 3 good guy's who went fishing and had a good time...

Nibble Nuts...you'll never have to help me if I drink too much and fall of the road....I don't drink...


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

.45 said:


> handsomefish said:
> 
> 
> > I have a picture at work that i"ll drop off tomarrow after work, Should be up by 4:00
> ...


Thank you .45!!! Truth be told, I was kind of upset with myself after I learned that I had offended so many people, as that was never my intention in the first place. I really do like to jab and poke fun at situations such as the first two BC incidents, and maybe I went too far. You seem like a stand up guy, and I was hoping to one day hit some water with you, so I'm glad to hear we can put this whole thing to bed, where it really belongs, and move on to other fishing posts.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

handsomefish said:


> J-bass - Looks **** I missed my chance to quote your last post , But in response I've fished there atleast 20 times this year and have caught plenty of big fish, I've heard of fish up to 26" and my biggest being 25 1/2"
> My goal is to catch a 28" or better to get mounted
> The whole thing about tiger trout is that there easy to catch so to get one that big the less fishing pressure the better
> The reason I said I was offended Is because you said it really wasn't special to any of you
> ...


Now I understand where you're coming from. You're right, I shouldn't have dismissed it as something that "wasn't special" to me, when it obviously is to others, like yourself. But, I have no doubt that an experienced guy like yourself will be able to snag a 28" er for the wall!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Trust me lesson learned.... I think it will impact the amount and quality of the fishing reports we see. When somewhere is fishing well, even a known water people are going to be less likely to post a report. Believe me I know I will, although I will send full detailed reports with tons of pics via P.M.


Why not share with everyone? Most people don't fish all that well, they won't be able to catch a ton of fish, and most people won't bother to make the trip if it's too far away, which BC is. This is much ado about nothing, in my opinion. Also, as a guy who "loves fish porn", and has benefited so often from detailed, pictiure filled posts, I find it surprising that you would so quickly give up because one little, remote lake was "exposed" when you didn't want it to be. Incidentally, LOAH specifically said he wasn't mad that the cat was out of the bag and also that he felt "a load off my shoulders", so stop worrying and start posting like you always have.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Hey J-Bass do you ever do anything but fishing. I noticed since you caught those first few trout a while ago You have a report all the time. Just askin :wink:


Is there anything else I should be doing? I do fish a lot, because it's my favorite thing to do. At least once a week, usually more like 3. I admit, I'm an addict.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> You sound like some pretty fun dudes to go fishing with, Lets head to scofield in a couple of weeks when the Ice is safe. :wink: I mean this little lake I know of, and hey I just found out it has brown trout in it. :mrgreen:


I would love to go Scofield with you!!! And yes, we would like to think that we are some "pretty fun dudes to go fishing with." Even when the fishing is slow, we usually find a way to have some fun. I can't speak for the other two, but I say let's do it!!! And anyone else who wants to tag along is more that welcome. I would love to meet more of you guys from this here forum, and Scofield would be a sweet spot to do it. December 8th, Scofield lake, be there or be square.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

J-bass said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me lesson learned.... I think it will impact the amount and quality of the fishing reports we see. When somewhere is fishing well, even a known water people are going to be less likely to post a report. Believe me I know I will, although I will send full detailed reports with tons of pics via P.M.
> ...


Loah is very kind to show me that spot, but I do feel like I betrayed his trust and this summer I am going to take him to "tiger river heaven" and believe me no pics will be shared. I do love my fish porn and will continue to post but as I stated earlier only from well know lakes/rivers. I have a few less fished lakes/rivers in my back pocket that I will keep on the down low, other than P.M.'s to others I have fished with. I look forward to fishing with you and nibble in the spring and even wandering out onto the hard deck for the first time this year. My fishing slows way down in the winter I go maybe once a month then hit it like crazy in the spring when the ICE MONSTER peels back some soft water.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

No matter how you look at it reports do increase attendance and attendance increases trash and that's the is the absolute worst thing about it.


----------

